# Looking for sub`s in lehigh valley area for some nice accounts



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

We have quite a bit of extra work this season and are looking for some good sub contractors. Pm for more info. Easton,Bethlehem Allentown of the Lehigh Valley


----------



## mmtwin (Jan 14, 2005)

I might be interested in Allentown accounts. Need to know how much help you need. Have two trucks.


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

can you pm me your phone number ?


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

still looking? for a few more sub`s


----------



## Chuckie (Oct 13, 2005)

610 282 5655 - Lehigh Valley area here :waving:


----------



## mmtwin (Jan 14, 2005)

*subs*

I pm you with my cell number. Sorry computer was unresponsive.


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

chuckie are you still looking for work?


----------



## Chuckie (Oct 13, 2005)

landcare pa said:


> chuckie are you still looking for work?


We could still fill a few more spots. What do you have. cdgrassman on AIM and email. 610 282 5655 is the office. Thanks


----------

